# Uber resisting Tip option reasoning



## driverx.nj (May 15, 2017)

I know this is an old video but...............

Could what they said in the video be true about the Tipping leading to employee Status??


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

driverx.nj said:


> I know this is an old video but...............
> 
> Could what they said in the video be true about the Tipping leading to employee Status??


Hasnt happened with Lyft, so i dont know how that works.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

There are ICs all over this country in tipped positions. I strongly think it's yet another case of drivers subsidizing their price war with Lyft.


----------



## Grahamcracker (Nov 2, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Hasnt happened with Lyft, so i dont know how that works.


This was my first thought to that video


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

driverx.nj said:


> Could what they said in the video be true about the Tipping leading to employee Status??


As a cab driver, I wasn't an employee yet got plenty of tips. Ditto for folks who lease chairs in beauty salons, strippers and masseuses- none of which are "employees".


----------



## Charismatic Megafauna (Apr 3, 2017)

Uber is too cheap to pay for the credit card processing fees for the tips


----------



## I_Like_Spam (May 10, 2015)

Charismatic Megafauna said:


> Uber is too cheap to pay for the credit card processing fees for the tips


I think that Uber would want to put in a 10% credit card processing fee to cover those costs on tips.


----------



## Xuberx 222101 (Dec 9, 2016)

I think Uber does that on purpose. Uber knows that it won't hurt them with the no tip option it will only come out of the pocket from drivers and of course some cheapo pax love the idea that no tipping is required


----------



## Minimadness (Jun 6, 2017)

I'd like to point out they said tipping is an "American" thing lol, I don't know yalls experiences, but in mine I get tips more often from foreign visitors(especially Russians) and then drunks will tip 40% of the time... please let me find a drunk Russian...


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Minimadness said:


> I'd like to point out they said tipping is an "American" thing lol, I don't know yalls experiences, but in mine I get tips more often from foreign visitors(especially Russians) and then drunks will tip 40% of the time... please let me find a drunk Russian...


I have never seen a russian in person. Only in the movies.
What are they like?


----------



## Minimadness (Jun 6, 2017)

Pretty cool, really well mannered


----------

